# Becoming a stockist??



## Jono Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey guys

Just going over some thoughts in my head about a potential business opportunity in my area regarding the selling of valeting supplies

How do you become an authorised stockist of certain manufactures?? I didnt want to just start sending out emails to anyone as i would rather they go to the correct contacts

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

Jono


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

For most I would imagine it's just a case of contacting the manufacturer and placing a bulk order. Others may have more stringent requirements though, and possibly even fees (i.e. Zymol).


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which brands are you looking at?


----------



## Jono Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Which brands are you looking at?


Autoglym
Autosmart
Dodo Juice
Valet Pro
Zaino

Mostly every day items for the normal consumer and then some more special items for detailers etc


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Zaino is JohnnyO on here - have a look in the Zaino section
Dodo is Dom (Dodo Factory on here)
Autosmart I assume you'd have to be a regional distributor, but speak to Sue at their Lichfield HO
Valet Pro is Greg on here (1ValetPro)
AutoGlym normally have regional distributors in place who sell to retail outlets - depends on volumes I guess, so either your local one, or AG UK.

All have a presence on here.


----------



## Jono Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2007)

Your a legend mate

Thanks ever so much!!


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Out of interest, whereabouts are you?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

go into the suppliers section for each company and work out how runs it and ask.

Zaino is john I know that one.

oppps too late lol


----------



## Jono Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2007)

charlie53 said:


> Out of interest, whereabouts are you?


Suffolk mate

Whys that?


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Jono Sutcliffe said:


> Suffolk mate
> 
> Whys that?


I was hoping you would be closer to me, I'd love a local detailing shop


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Jono Sutcliffe said:


> Suffolk mate
> 
> Whys that?


yeah.......SUFFOLK....I win......:thumb:

good luck m8.


----------



## Jono Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2007)

charlie53 said:


> I was hoping you would be closer to me, I'd love a local detailing shop


Haha its only a couple of hour drive mate, would be worth it i have no doubt!!

I know detailing is becoming more popular, even though on most forums they have no idea what it actually means, and i thought i could take advantage of this

Aside from halfords, there arent any valeting suppliers around my way (aside from franchise dealers) and i thought it might be a good niche


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Definitely a market for this kind of thing, even if its internet based with local pick up being allowed.

There is nobody near to me either - closest is 40 miles.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

There will be russ, there will be !!

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Showshine said:


> There will be russ, there will be !!
> 
> :thumb:


I thought you'd say that 

Good! I'll be your best customer! Let me know if you need a hand..


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Showshine said:


> There will be russ, there will be !!
> 
> :thumb:


fook me its richard branson :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

> Autosmart


Wouldn't you have to become a franchisee?


----------



## Jono Sutcliffe (Dec 6, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Wouldn't you have to become a franchisee?


Thats what i need to enquire about mate


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^Yip and £40k for the pleasure iirc


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

dont see why you would need to be? buy of your local rep, then just sell it in your shop?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^ Can do that no problem, i thought he was asking about becoming a franchisee


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well im not so sure he'd be able to be a franchisee of AS and AG, and he'd then be bankrupt anyway :lol:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

AS directly would possibly have something to say about it if you were bulk ordering and selling on and they hadnt claimed their franchisee fee, although it works both ways because you'd possibly be paying more than than the franchisee would.

it would be hard work, many trade chemical companies in britain have areas pretty much sewn up, so it would be private sector mainly, and really - could you easily make a living off the back of selling shampoo to normal folk when most just get it done for them or go to halfords.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ryanuk said:


> fook me its richard branson :lol::lol::lol:


LMAO

I am in Apprentice mode lol

Got a few irons in a few fires.

Russ I'll PM you


----------

